# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  كيف تختار النظارات المناسبة لك بسهولة

## ضياء الروح

*

كيف تختار النظارات المناسبة لك بسهولة 

يرتدي الكثير منا النظارات سواء كنوع من أنواع الاكسسوارت او لحل مشاكل النظر أو للحماية من أشعة الشمس، لذا نحرص دائما عند اختيار النظارات التي تناسب وبالطبع نبحث دائما عن الأشكال الأنيقة من النظارات والمريحة بالنسبة إلينا وكذلك المصنوعة بخامات عالية وذات أسعار مناسبة لذا يوفر لك متجر آيلاش مجموعة مختلفة من النظارات وكذلك العدسات والعديد من المنتجات المختلفة والمميزة ذات تصميم عصري حديث لذا دعنا نعرفك عن بعض ما يقدمه لك آيلاش.

يوفر لك متجر آيلاش مجموعة متميزة وعصرية من النظارات المختلفة منها:

نظارات شمسية:

يوفر لك متجر آيلاش مجموعة مميزة من ماركات مختلفة منها:

 1- راي بان:

تتميز مجموعة راي بان بالأناقة والجرأة والتميز فهي تعطي لمظهرك جاذبية واضحة.

2-  كلوي:

مجموعة قوية مميزة صنعت في إيطاليا وتحمي من أشعة الشمس بنسبة 100%.

3- قوتشي :

تعد مجموعة قوتشي واحدة من أفضل وأهم أنواع النظارات حيث أنها تصنع من خامات عالية مما يوفر لك الحماية الكاملة من أشعة الشمس الضارة.

4- بولر:

تشكيلة مختلفة من النظارات المصنوعة في إيطاليا والتي تحمي العين من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية بنسبة 100%.

5- لاكوست:

مجموعة مميزة من لاكوست ذات جودة عالية وتصميم أنيق يخطف الأنظار ويحمي من أشعة الشمس الضارة.

كما يوفر لك المتجر العديد من الماركات الأخرى المميزة مثل (بيرسول، تيد بيكر، بيربري، سانت لوران، تروي، آيز، كالفين كلاين).

نظارات طبية:

يضم المتجر العديد من الماركات ذات الخامات العالية منها:

1- فندي:

مجموعة متميزة آمنة على العين وذات مظهر أنيق، كما أنها مطابقة للمواصفات الطبية مما لا يلحق أي ضرر بالعين.

2- قوتشي:

مجموعة مميزة صنعت طبقا للمواصفات فهي آمنة علي العين ولا تسبب أي ضرر لها.

3-ديور:

مجموعة قوية وجميلة منها ما صنع في إيطاليا ومنها صنع اليابان، كما أنها ذات إطارات مميزة. 

4- موسكينو:

مجموعة مميزة ذات مواصفات طبية وجودة عالية، تتوفر بألوان إطارات مختلفة ومتعددة.

5- بير كاردان:

أشكال مختلفة ومتنوعة ذات تصميم مميز مطابقة للمواصفات لذا فهي لا تؤذي العين.

والعديد من الماركات الأخري عالية الجودة مثل( بولر، آيز، سافيلو، سانت لوران، سيلويت، جيمي شو، امبريور 
ارماني، لاكوست، ديفيرسو، سيليين)

نظارات أطفال:

بالطبع نحرص على أن تكون نظارات الأطفال مصنعه بجودة عالية وتخضع للمواصفات حتى لا تؤثر بالضرر عليهم لذا يوفر لك متجر آيلاش مجموعة مميزة وعصرية وفريدة من نوعها من ماركات عالية الجودة منها:

1- ميرا فلكس
2- بولر
3- لاكوست
4- ديسبادا
5- سافيلو
6- كول
7- اكس جابانيزيوم

والتي يمكنك اختيار منها ما يناسب طفلك دون قلق.

كذلك يوفر لك المتجر مجموعة مميزة من العدسات منها:

عدسات طبية:

يوفر المتجر مجموعة مختلفة من العدسات الطبية الآمنة على العين والتي تصنع بالمواصفات لذا فهي لا تشكل أي ضرر على العين كما أنها تعطي مظهر أنيق منها:

 1- اكيوفيو (جونسون):

تعد هذه العدسات مصممة بخصائص مميزة تحافظ على رطوبة العين وحمايتها، كما تتميز بلون شفاف يعطي مظهر خارجي أنيق.

2- ديليز:

أفضل عدسات لاصقة من أشهر ماركات العدسات اللاصقة حيث أنها تعطي مظهر جميل للعين وللوجه، كما تتوفر بألوان مختلفة وتحمي العين من أشعة الشمس الضارة.

3- ايراوبتيكس:

تتميز بالراحة والرطوبة التي تشعر بها من أول يوم، كما أن بها سطح بلازما دائم لحمايتها.

عدسات ملونة:

مجموعة مميزة من الماركات المختلفة الأنيقة والفريدة من نوعها والتي تعطي مظهر جذاب جميل للعين منها:

1- فريش لوك:

تعطي هذه العدسات جمالا للعين ومظهر متميز جميل يبدو طبيعي.

2- امارا:

تعد عدسات امارا من أرقي العدسات الملونة حيث أن لها طلة جميلة تزيد من جمال العين الطبيعي.

3- بيلا:

ذات مظهر أنيق ومميز وتبدو بمظهر طبيعي.

4- ديفا:

تعد من أفضل أنواع العدسات التي تطعي شكل براق للعين وتتميز برطوبة عالية لذا فهي تساعد على الشعور بالراحة والأمان.

وكذلك مجموعة متميزة من ماركات ( اكيوفيو ديفاين، لنس في، اير اوبتكس) 

عدسات نظارات:

يوفر لك المتجر مجموعة مميزة من عدسات كريزال الفرنسية التي تتميز بشفافية العدسات وتضمن رؤية واضحة للعين طوال اليوم.

محلول عدسات:

يوفر لك المتجر محلول فاشيون كير ومحلول عدسات اوبتي فري لاستينج كومفورت والتي تحافظ على العدسات وتعقيمها.

كذلك يوفر لك آيلاش بعض الإكسسوارات التي تكمل أناقتك منها:

 -  سلاسل النظارات
- حافظات النظارات
- مناديل معقمة ومضادة للضباب


لذا إذا كنت تريد معرفة المزيد فيمكنك زيارة المتجر والتسوق من خلاله والتمتع بكافة الخصومات وسرعة توصيل المنتج.

كما يمكنك معرفة المزيد عن:

احدث نظارات
نظارة لاكوست
افضل نظارات طبية
نظارة شمسية اصلية
اجمل نظارات طبية للرجال
*

----------

